# Concept Art Technic Dynamometric Tamper



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Anyone tried one of these?

http://www.bellabarista.co.uk/concept-art-technic-dynamometric-tamper.html

The idea of having some calibrated control over tamping pressure is attractive...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

you would be better getting a better fitting tamper


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

I had one. Pretty good and adjustable unlike the Espro one. The thread will just about accommodate a RB base

With hindsight however I'd say a quality tamper and a click mat would be better. There will come a time when you won't need calibrated help. If yiu buy this you'll then need to buy a new tamper, whereas with a good tamper and a click mat you can keep the tamper you are used to and sell on the much wanted click mat far more easily


----------



## johnealey (May 19, 2014)

or a click mat? (then allows different tampers inc better fitting ones)

John


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> you would be better getting a better fitting tamper


Better than a 58.5mm? I assumed this would be a pretty tight fit (if you mean fit of the tamper to the basket). I don't actually like the handles on these - I like something more ergonomic and preferably wood, but the pressure control looks interesting.


----------



## evoman (May 13, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestion of a click mat - I just looked into the option and might try one. That does seem like a better solution since I would like to keep the issue of a tamper separate.


----------

